# FINALLY Cleo will come when "called"



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It isn't cheating - it is good training! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Good for you!! What a great idea, and hats off to you for taking a step back and a second look to see what might work to teach Cleo to respond as you'd like. I'd say you deserve some bell ringing yourself!!


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll get my husband to ring the bell and then he can give me a cookie


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

well - he should probably give me a carrot instead, but not such a high value treat for me unfortunately, so I probably wouldn't come!!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Smart dog and people. We wound up having the same issue and had to use "Lets go" instead of "come". She would respond to it every time, but "come" became optional, for whatever reason. Man poodles are smart eh? She retrained us in a hurry!


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

It's true they are smart dogs - I'm not used to this - I've never had a dog who does what she does! This dog really makes decisions about life!!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree. I have had many different dogs, a Bassett-Beagle mix, an Old English Sheepdog, a Doberman, Akitas, and several mixes in between. Some of these dogs were really smart, and I loved everyone of them, but our Standard was so in tune with what our wishes and desires were, it was uncanny. She really wanted to please us, with a bit of goofball thrown in. Don't get me wrong she wasn't perfect, but she more than made up for it.

I am afraid our next dog will have big paws to fill! The only thing giving me hope that it is possible for another dog to fill the void, is all these poodle people writing about how awesome their poodles are too. So maybe...


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm sorry about your dog...
So I guess you are now sold on poodles for life!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Taffy was beyond accommodating, but I personally would try a different Breed every time, cause I like variety. My husband insists Standard Poodles only from here on out. I am good with that, but I do still have a bit of a "Gypsy" in me LOL


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Thats awesome! Now what you have to do is transition her off of the bell. There will be times when you won't have access to a bell and you will need her to come. It is a safety issue. 

Since the word COME seems to have been poisoned somehow, choose a different word like FRONT or AQUI (Spanish for here). Say AQUI and ring the bell. Treat. Do this over and over so that the word and the bell are together. Then start fading the bell and just using the word.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Since the word COME seems to have been poisoned somehow, choose a different word like FRONT or AQUI (Spanish for here). Say AQUI and ring the bell. Treat. Do this over and over so that the word and the bell are together. Then start fading the bell and just using the word.


A friend of mine uses a Hebrew phrase that sounds to my ears like "tchik tchok." I have no idea what it means. But it seems like a good come phrase because it it is two syllables with lots of hard consonant sounds--easy for even selectively deaf dogs to hear.


----------



## jcwinks (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you all for the tips!!!!


----------

